# Little Brag



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Matilda who is my Joy's litter-sister, out of Jenna and Gispo, who is owned by one of the ladies I used to train with in Madison, and is a member of the GSDC of Northern Ohio, got first place at I believe the nationals at the Purina Event Center in Open A obedience. 

Matilda and Joy got their first legs in Rally Obedience at the IX center in Cleveland at the Crown Classic. Since then Matilda had gone on as an awesome obedience dog. 

Congratulations Sue Richards and Matilda!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to Matilda ,Sue and you Selzer. You should be proud!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats Matilda!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations! That's awesome! Very big win!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo!


----------

